# Advice on accommodation near CRM London Clinic?



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello all

I am hoping to start egg sharing as a donor at CRM London very soon and for the last part of my treatment we will need to find accommodation for about 8 days. I am from Glasgow so don't have a clue regarding areas in London. Myself and DH would not be looking for somewhere posh or fancy as we don't have that much money it would not matter if it was somewhere very basic but not a hostel or anything as i would like my own bathroom. 

I would really appreciate any advice, tips or recommendations from anyone. 

Thanks!

xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi I live in London so haven't really looked around for accom, there are travelodges/premier inns that do deals and if you are further out of the centre it will be cheaper

ARGC is only about a mile or two away and the ladies on that thread have a thread on accom near there as they have to be at the clinic everyday whilst stimming and can be there all day. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87373.0


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

I am also having treatment at CRM and live in London. If you want to be near the clinic I would suggest you try and search for accommodation near Lords cricket ground as the clinic is just round the corner from there. Otherwise like JJ1 says try the premier Inns on the outskirts maybe around Brent Cross/ Hendon area because if you are coming down the M1 from the North you will head into London from that end which again isn't too far from the clinic on public transport. Do post again if you need more help with knowing where things are as I happen to live fairly near the clinic so know the area well very well.

Good luck

Love Rusty


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their advice its been a huge help.

xxx


----------

